# Finally caught swarm



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

I put out 9 traps over a month ago in my neighborhood and I was. He king them all yesterday - it's been about 2 weeks since last check. One of my hives has a feral colony that was pretty actively collecting pollen so I want to relocate to my yard tomorrow. Question- the hive is one mile from my home so do I need to leave them closed up inside the 5 frame traps I use for 3 days to reorientate themselves. Or if I move them to a new nuc or deep based on sized will the queen stay and thus all the bees?


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

So 1-9 on the season I am going to relocate 2 more traps to the area I caught this hive to see if more avail? All other traps empty still..


----------



## Crsswift70 (Sep 9, 2013)

From what i've read, if you're within 2-3 miles from the trap spot, you need to re-home them. Better to do that than have them leave!


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

Leaving is what I am worried about... So move the frames either to a nuc or deep based on size and they will stay.... I am putting a trap up at the same spot so I guess would just recatch them either way?


----------



## Crsswift70 (Sep 9, 2013)

No, to re-home them put a piece of screen at the entrance for 2 days. I am no expert, but that is what i have seen recommended. But yes, you can move them in to a new box at your house, but i would be worried too many would fly away. Including the queen.


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

That is what I thought too bust I wasn't sure if I was supposed to reorient them in trap or move and then close them up....


----------



## Crsswift70 (Sep 9, 2013)

Not sure about that. I suppose the safest thing would be to screen the trap at your house. In a few days they will be "lost" and re-home once you let them out to orient themselves. Once that is done, i would think you could put them in to the new box. That is my plan IF i ever trap some bees.


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

That seems like the easiest idea.. screen the trap.. then move them to the new hive right next to it in a few days.. re-orient to the hive and be moved all at once. 

nice catch  still too cold for that up here but might help a local apiary with a cutout/swarm catch in exchange for the bees the next time he gets a call.


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks guys and that makes the most sense to me too... I will pull trap and close up for 2 days...


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

What kind of trap had the most sucess, was there a particular size, entrance, vent type that worked better?


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

I put 9 out and only hit on 1 so far.... I used the 5 frame nuc style traps... I used LGO and foundation frames with old comb inside the traps...


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

No need to close it up for 2 days. Just move it, it's far enough away where you won't lose many foragers, it's riskier screening them all in for 2 days.


----------



## Calbears94 (Jan 24, 2014)

Okay so I pulled the trap this morning and moved it to my yard with no issues all the bees were still inside. This was a five frame nuc hive I set with 3 foundation frames and when I opened it up the swarm had already drawn out 2 frames and was building a 3rd row of comb from the trap top. Ther were about 4-5 lbs of bees so healthy colony. After I pulled the frames and moved to the new nuc there was a ball of bees in the corner of the trap. I used the bee brush to push these out and found the queen which had a bright yellow body. My carni queens are stripes with dark brown body but this queen was striped with yellow body so I am guessing different type of bees??? Either way they were very mellow too....


----------

